# Tecumseh Compression Release shot?-camshaft??



## Dimark1009 (Nov 2, 2006)

Guy's, 

A customer just brought me a Scott's lawnmower with a Tecumseh OVRM120 engine on it. it is an overhead valve job. 

here's what it does... when you pull the rope to start it, sometimes, not always, the rope will get real tight or " seize" for lack of a better term. it doesnt jerk the rope out of your hand like a twisted flywheel key, it just gets a " hard spot". if you let it rewind and then pull it again it will act normal. 

I tried it without the spark plug and it spins free, so I know it's not in the rewind mechanism. Also it starts easy and runs fine. 

I checked the flywheel key- it's fine, I gapped the valve lash, it's .004 on intake and exhaust. 

the blade seems fine, it isnt bent. 

the only thing I noticed that I'm not sure about is this... when I put the piston at TDC, the flywheel magnet wasnt inline with the coil leg, it was slightly past or before, I forget which. 

The sticker on the engine says it has an automtic compression release for easy starting. do you think the ACR is shot? 

let me know what to check, I dont know what to do at this point. 

Thanks, 

Mark


----------



## philgood0316 (Aug 13, 2009)

Do you have a blade on it, the blade works with the light flywheels on tecumseh as a har. balancer.


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

the magnet should be slightly past the magneto at top dead center. when you adjust the valves, did you make sure the piston was 1/4" down from top dead center? this is how briggs tells you to set for compression release.


----------

